# no signal



## ground_pounder

i have been having problems wiith my onyx plus radio saying aquiring signal and no satellite and loosing all of the channels except for 1-0 :bang . i have tried a different antenna and logged onto my account to make sure the radio is active and it is and i also tried sending a refresh signal but its no go, i am wondering if anyone else is having this issue as i remember all of the problems before with the birds from being a long time subscriber. maybe it's time to cut the cord :nono2:


----------



## ground_pounder

i cancelled it as i see it as a waste of money. since cell phones are becoming more dense and will be able to handle more bandwith for things like online streaming as well as being able to make SD cards full of music!! and i am so sick of hearing all the the rosetta stone and viagra AD'S on the talk stations :bang


----------



## SeaBeagle

I agree. When the service played it was great. But, signal acquiring was soooooooo annoying. Look at internet radio. True internet s more costly than satellite radio is. But you can receive stations from all over the world including non commercial stations. Some applications out there have like 20,000 stations. Can satellite radio beat that. Nooooooo. Another thug when driving on a tree line street the signal fades out constantly. Internet radio occasionally does but not near.y as satellite radio does.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## James Long

I have been surprised by where my signal does NOT fade. I expect to experience fade when passing under a railroad viaduct (steel bridges covered in dirt and ballast with rails on top). If the viaduct is wide enough I lose signal but for four tracks or less I usually don't. Trees are rarely a problem ... and I routinely listen while inside my garage.

I have managed to keep signal in Chicago on their multi-level roads near Michigan Ave and Wacker Drive. Sirius reception worked. It is an area of town where I normally lose AM and FM so keeping Sirius is a plus.

And that is my comparison ... on vacation in very rural areas such as northern lower Michigan and the UP - instead of hitting scan and hoping to find a decent station until it fades I just listen to Sirius. It is there. I know the channels.

Do you have XM? Perhaps Sirius satellites are just better positioned for reception.


----------



## ground_pounder

James Long said:


> I have been surprised by where my signal does NOT fade. I expect to experience fade when passing under a railroad viaduct (steel bridges covered in dirt and ballast with rails on top). If the viaduct is wide enough I lose signal but for four tracks or less I usually don't. Trees are rarely a problem ... and I routinely listen while inside my garage.
> 
> I have managed to keep signal in Chicago on their multi-level roads near Michigan Ave and Wacker Drive. Sirius reception worked. It is an area of town where I normally lose AM and FM so keeping Sirius is a plus.
> 
> And that is my comparison ... on vacation in very rural areas such as northern lower Michigan and the UP - instead of hitting scan and hoping to find a decent station until it fades I just listen to Sirius. It is there. I know the channels.
> 
> Do you have XM? Perhaps Sirius satellites are just better positioned for reception. im on the xm side with the onyx EZ. i was looking at the onyx plus but thats still on the xm side. i also asked id a repeater was down in my area they said no there all working fine. wich i find funny because i was getting the signal from the repeater network at a full bar and all of a sudden it drops out and i can't get a signal :eek2: somethings up. it got to be so bad as to going around corners and hitting a bump would throw the radio off and make it aquire signal in the LA area :bang. it's funny today they called me begging to come back and offering me cut throat deals 6 months for 30 bucks and an onyx plus for 40 bucks free shipping and activation i had to chuckle at that one. though they do have some good talk shows that's the only thing i'll miss


----------



## ground_pounder

SeaBeagle said:


> I agree. When the service played it was great. But, signal acquiring was soooooooo annoying. Look at internet radio. True internet s more costly than satellite radio is. But you can receive stations from all over the world including non commercial stations. Some applications out there have like 20,000 stations. Can satellite radio beat that. Nooooooo. Another thug when driving on a tree line street the signal fades out constantly. Internet radio occasionally does but not near.y as satellite radio does.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


i do have a couple of internet radio accounts. and i told that to sxm when i closed my account that i can stream from my phone and listen online for free and make SD cards full of songs and listen to them over and over at no charge and without reception issues!! don't even get me started on there great customer service!!


----------



## SeaBeagle

Reason behind their great customer service is that of the competition on Internet radio stations. As you know when satellite radio started there was not anything invented on Internet radio stations. 


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## gjrhine

SeaBeagle said:


> Reason behind their great customer service is that of the competition on Internet radio stations. As you know when satellite radio started there was not anything invented on Internet radio stations.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


No. Streaming like Spotify. Big difference.


----------



## SeaBeagle

True. But, the reason that customer service representative was so nice is because of the free internet radio stations out there.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## gjrhine

SeaBeagle said:


> True. But, the reason that customer service representative was so nice is because of the free internet radio stations out there.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


Maybe you can post proof of that.


----------



## ground_pounder

ok ok so it was a placement of the antenna issue but it worked there before :sure: . after calling and threatening to cancel they sent me a retention radio completely free no charge to me and gave me free activation and 6 months for 21.10 :righton: of the select package :righton: once I stated to mention all of the free internet radio stations out there and how bad there playlists were the same 50 songs looped over and over and swapped out every couple of days as well as the compression on some of the channels is so bad that some of the channels sound mono and not in stereo :bang :nono2: . I would never pay full price for this service!!


----------



## quijote

I installed in my car a SONY WX-GT90BT SIRIUSXM compatible stereo and the SVX-300 TUNER. Cannot receive the preview channel (channel1). My location is Puerto Rico. Does anyone have a SIRIUSXM SUSCRIPTION in PR?


----------



## trh

Have you checked with them? Sirius had received permission about five years ago to install some terrestrial repeaters in PR.

I also remember someone posting they had taken an old sat dish and mounted their XM antenna on the LNB assembly to iimprove their reception.


----------

